# New Girl



## MrsSquat (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello IM!   

I am new on this board, however you can usually find me in about 10 different websites....of which I've only been banned from 1.  

I've been working out now for about 19 years.  I'm always looking for new ideas and motivation.  I'm crazy cheesy, shy, and just...well, loves to workout!   And I hope to contribute to this board.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, I know you   Welcome to IM


----------



## Julz (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome to the Dark Side...  (me and my 28 posts  )


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2005)

MrsSquat welcome to IM!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2005)

Julz said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Dark Side...  (me and my 28 posts  )


  We are evil here


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2005)

glad you're here!  (welcome  )


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2005)

welcome to IM!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Nidge Marchant (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from the sunny UK me and my 6 posts


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you all for making me feel welcome!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 28, 2005)

MrsSquat said:
			
		

> Thank you all for making me feel welcome!



dont thank us yet, you havent went through initiation.


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> dont thank us yet, you havent went through initiation.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, I saw some pics of you.  Your fawking beautiful!   Welcome to IM


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2005)

_Where is it? Show me the money. _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Its on another site.. Im not going to post it here, she will if she wants


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2005)

_Such a nice guy. _


----------



## MrsSquat (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its on another site.. Im not going to post it here, she will if she wants



Here http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ll967/my_photos

and here  www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3390
not sure if you will have to register at F&B to view it or not.
If the link doesn't work, go to the Gallery and scroll till you find me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, I saw some pics of you.  Your fawking beautiful!   Welcome to IM


I agree


----------



## MrsSquat (Mar 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I agree



Thank you


----------



## Julz (Mar 1, 2005)

erm....hi there


----------



## MrsSquat (Mar 4, 2005)

Julz said:
			
		

> erm....hi there



Hi, you sexy big guy you


----------

